# Pentax K110 D / K100 D D S L R 's



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Once again I'm contemplating upgrading my point-and-shoot digital camera to a digital SLR. Like many others I'd been looking at Nikon or Canon but I noticed these two Pentax models today and I'm rather tempted.

They're all but identical apart from the K100's inclusion of an anti-camera-shake mechanism which works a bit like the anti-shock protection on a wristwatch by free-floating the sensitive components.

Whilst not winning any awards in the megapixels stakes (6+ megapixels) there are three things that particularly appeal to me:

1. They're not very expensive (<Â£400 for the "kit")

2. They're compatible (to some degree) with a massive range of Pentax lenses that are widely available

3. They'll run on 4 AA batteries, again available easily from just about anywhere

I've read several reviews of these cameras (which are encouraging) but does anyone have any first-hand experience with these particular models that they'd care to share?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't consider anything in the DSLR range other than Canon and Nikon... and for your apparent budget (under Â£400) you can't get much better than the Canon 350D which is still available from a few places such as Warehouse Express. I am a little biased though as I've been a Canon chap for many years, the Nikon D40 can be had from the same place for a little less than the Canon...

With those 2 pretty awesome cameras out there in your price range I don't think you really need to consider anything else IMO









Cheers

Jon


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

In the old days your new camera would have been dictated by the lens system you had already bought into.

If that doesn't bother you remember Nikon also has a huge range of quality lenses available, and when I last looked, 5 years ago, their cameras were backwards compatible with their lenses, though you lost some features with older lenses. A 50mm lense from the 35mm SLR range will be more like a 70mm lens when on a digital body.

I have a Nikon F80 film camera but use the 710's 300D which is great. My only complaint is that there is only one mode which I have found that disables the flash.

The only other thing that might swing it is battery life. Buying batteries from a kiosk might sound attractive but it isn't if they only keep the camera powered up for 10 minutes.

Have you bought a few monthly magazines to see what they say?

Toby


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input chaps









I've been contemplating the upgrade of my "point-and-shoot" digital for a year or two but just haven't quite got around to actually doing it. I'm well aware that Nikon and Canon might accurately be described as the "preferred" (or at least the currently most well-regarded) brands for digital SLR's, but what I'm hoping for is some first-hand feedback from anyone that actually owns (or has at least tried/handled) the new Pentax models.

I've used 35mm SLR's (although not Pentax) for decades and opted-out of the lens system idea by buying Tamron lenses that can be used on a variety of manufacturer's camera bodies by simply purchasing a new lens mount. However, I've always been struck by the seemingly massive worldwide availability of Pentax lenses. Walk into any shop, anywhere in the world, and the guy behind the counter will likely have bucket-loads of Pentax lenses on-hand. Kinda reminds me of Omega watches







Combine that with these cameras' ability to use standard AA cells (I once bought some AA batteries from a small village in the Himalayas (OK, they only lasted 5 minutes, but I got them!)) and the price of the camera kits and it could be a winning combination.

Budget-wise I'm looking at anything under a Â£1000 but obviously I'd prefer to spend <Â£400 on one of the Pentax models, especially if anyone can recommend them from first-hand experience.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out this post by a pro fashion photographer who's switched from Canon to Pentax and some of the posts that follow. If you look around under the same forum, you'll see lots of follow up posts by the guy. Not sure how un-biased he is as he seems to be getting in close with Pentax. Also a bit of a self promoter, but hey it's business









http://www.photographycorner.com/forum/sho...ead.php?t=54181

I'm a Canon guy myself, and very invested in it, so I won't be switching anytime soon.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent, thanks Bruce









Fashion photographer eh! I'll check that link out later


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Blimey, just noticed that the price of the K110D had dropped to under Â£300









At that price it'd be rude _not_ to buy it! That's less than what I paid for my point-and-shoot digital


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> Blimey, just noticed that the price of the K110D had dropped to under Â£300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is cheap! Not sure if you looked at that guys work, but he is good. Like they always say, when it comes down to it it's the photographer, not the equipment. I think cameras are a bit like watches. All things being equal, buy the one that feels best in your hand. The camera and lens will become an extension of your eyes.

Best of luck,

Bruce


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I've ordered a K110D and will have a play at the weekend. I've no idea what it'll be like for watch shots straight out of the box as, not surprisingly, it comes with a "general purpose" zoom lens as standard, but I'll probably add a proper macro lens to my kit at a later date


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure it'll be fine. Despite owning a Canon 1Ds, 1D Mark IIN and 5D plus pro L series lenses and a good Canon macro lens, I've been shooting watches with my old Canon 300D with its kit lens lately. It's just light and easy to use so I grab it. Not that these are the best pics in the world, but they're hand held, quick 'n dirty with natural light




































A little bit of post processing and you get a decent pic. If I'm gonna work at it I'll use a tripod and the macro lens









Enjoy your new camera!

Bruce


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a Pentax fan - i have used them ever since getting my first SLR, an ME Super, in 1982. You do get stuck into a lens system once you start buying a few extra lenses.

I have not handled the new K models but I use a *ist DS that I have had for a couple of years. The stock 18-55 lens has an easy to handle manual focus ring and the camera performs very well in aperture priority mode, both of which I use in watch shots. It is well sized, very well specified and handles very smoothly. JPEGs without compression are very good and the Pentax RAW output is great too. My only gripe is the ISO setting goes no lower than 200.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I've had a _very_ quick play around with the K110 and so far I'm pleased. I've taken ten test shots straight out of the box (i.e. on full-auto) and here are three examples to give you an idea of what might be achieved. All images have been resized to 800 pixels wide.

The first one you may have already seen from my thread about my two recent Alpha purchases, but as this is primarily a watch forum I guess it's the one that you might find the most interesting. This pic has had some post manipulation in PaintShop Pro X to spice it up a little. But remember, as I mentioned earlier, the lens supplied with the K110D is a general-purpose zoom and not a specialised macro lens.










Next - I'm a bit short of female glamour material today (and every other day







) so here are a couple of pansies







This is a half-indoor half-outdoor shot (a front door porch) and the pop-up flash decided that it wanted to deploy. A pretty good result I think:










Lastly, I tried what I thought would be a difficult indoor shot. A tricky foreground subject against a complex background in quite low light. As expected, this freaked out the camera







Just slightly changing my position or altering what I was focussing on by a few degrees radically changed the results that the auto settings could deliver. Sometimes the camera just couldn't focus at all. Eventually, I aimed at the left candle, focus-locked on that (causing the built-in flash to deploy) and re-composed the shot. Not a bad result, not bad at all:










Over the next few weeks I'll RTFM, figure out some of the manual options and try some different compositions. So far though, I think I can happily recommend the K110D as an entry-level DSLR









By the way, the curvature you see in the left-hand side of the wine rack in the last picture is real and not some strange pin-cushion effect of the lens. I just need to start drinking from the left a lot more in future


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Well done Rich! Nice crisp pics in even low light and the colours look really good too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work Rich, but the camera must be broken 'cos I don't see any watches in two of those pictures!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Shocking isn't it









Actually, I'm trying to "avoid" watches at the moment as I've spent far too much money lately (including succumbing, at last, to the lure of an rc helicopter kit







)

So the plan, when I have some time, is to read the Pentax manual and go out with the camera, take some proper photos and really try to put the camera through its paces









Watch shots will no doubt make a re-appearance when I can stump up enough cash for a dedicated macro lens.


----------

